# Slot Cars on Pawn Stars



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I just saw the preview of tonight's new episode of Pawn Stars and they were running slot cars on an oval.

The show comes on a 9pm EST on the History Channel.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I remember seeing slots in one of the older shows. They had a doll they took to the Toy Shack to have it appraised. They laid it on a glass showcase. In the showcase, you could see it was full of T-jets on the glass shelves.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

That's COOL !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Just saw it. Chumly can't drive. The expert said $125 for the Batmobile.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Just saw it. Chumly can't drive. The expert said $125 for the Batmobile.


what "Condition" was it in??

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Batmobile was Minty!

My wife saw the slots on Pawn Stars and recorded it for me. It was very nice to see the same smile on Rick's face that I get when running these cars. He ran a red jag and beat the batmobile on the little track they had. It was fun to watch and great to see positive press for the hobby. I think he paid a little too much for the box of cars but that is just my opinion. They typically low ball everything. I think Rick just wanted the cars again.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I saw it too, the cars were all minty, shiny, no cuts or breaks. But that "expert" said $300-$350 for the lot OUCH. not that much of an expert. Don't Rick use ebay to look things up?

Batmobile was nice, tan Lincoln, 2 "j" cars a jaguar, chaparral. But they did say the cars/track/and the accessories. I didn't see how much track or more importantly, what accessories???

Still a cool slot spot.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

did i read that right??

rick a porn star?

huh

ooh

pawn stars!!!!

my bad


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Chum fell off because there was no guardrail and when you fish tail on the outside lane you run out of track.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Was a cool episode -great to see the cars actually run on a track.


----------



## banoness (Feb 11, 2014)

Man that is sweet cant wait to see the episode. Rick did you get my email? Finally found the yellow Stomper!!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

its nice to see the hobby get into the limelight but the price he paid was crazy and that is going to make the sellers think they have little gold nuggets and no one will be abel to afford them.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

hojohn said:


> its nice to see the hobby get into the limelight but the price he paid was crazy and that is going to make the sellers think they have little gold nuggets and no one will be abel to afford them.


Unfortunately, that's what I was thinking as well..&#55357;&#56867;


----------

